# ***Site Support***



## horseUSA (Jul 2, 2006)

Please use the new support system for problems, and other site issues. This is so problems can be addressed in a timely manner. Link at top of page "Site Support"

Thanks
Aircraft of World War II


----------



## Henk (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks horse, it got fixed.


----------



## sslivingu (Jul 26, 2008)

Happy is the man who learns from the misfortunes of others. 


Evidently you're an idiot - I hope your gene pool ended with your birth


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2008)

Yep, and Joe was happy to smoke your happy azz.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2008)

.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 15, 2011)

Horse, I have encountered our old problem of being an attack site. I set my Firefox to reject attack sites and when I hit my bookmark it listed us as an attack site and wouldn't open, Had to go back an unselect it. I thought this was taken care of? Any thoughts why this might still be happening? Bill


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2011)

Interesting that has not happened to me and I am using Fire Fox. I also have it set to block attack sites.


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2011)

No problem here in Hungary either...hope that remains so.

(Thanks btw Horse)


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2011)

No problems here either....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2011)

No issues here either. Clear your cache and upgrade to the latest version of your browser.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmmmm.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 28, 2013)

What happened to the as you type spell check............ I'm storting to luuk like the idgit I yam! Miss pellings used to get underlined as one types.......?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2013)

I've nevar sean a spool chech on this foram befour.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 29, 2013)

N4521U said:


> What happened to the as you type spell check............ I'm storting to luuk like the idgit I yam! Miss pellings used to get underlined as one types.......?



I think this is a browser thing. At least in firefox you install a dictionary and that one will do the spellingcheck. Could it be that you disabled it?


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2013)

This might help....
https://support.google.com/toolbar/answer/32703?hl=en


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 29, 2013)

Min doos th spel chek butt I ignorre yit!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 30, 2013)

But eye kant ignor it.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hmmmmm. I wonder if there's a nice knitting forum I should join instead?

Geo

*EDIT:* Damn furlushinger typo


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2013)

lmao...good luck with that spell check...

I get on here with the iPad and all bets are off! That  keyboard kills me every time, I hate that effin' thing.

At least when I'm on here with the computer, I can justify the typos because of the remote chance there might be excessive beer consumption involved (that's my story and I'm stickin' with it)...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2013)

What's this 'remote' [email protected] ?
And I bet, if, or when, the Spell Check works, it'll be in American ! So every time I type 'colour', it'll be wrong!!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 30, 2013)

See what I mean!
It would have corrected it to color!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2013)

Yep, but I want it in English, like I want aluminium, not aluminum, and to-mar-toes, not to-may-toes ....


----------



## N4521U (Nov 30, 2013)

See what I mean, again...... mar is MAR, not maH......


LMAO


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2013)

Airframes said:


> What's this 'remote' [email protected] ?
> And I bet, if, or when, the Spell Check works, it'll be in American ! So every time I type 'colour', it'll be wrong!!



You mean spell "bolour" with a 'K'?

Kolour

oh my, what a silly bunt!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2013)

All those mysterious vowels and consonants...

Where does the R come from in the word Tomato? Is this like the mysterious R that creeps around in the word Water (pronounced: wah-tur) when it's spoken by an east-coaster (pronounced: war-duh or sometimes gets lost entirely: woiduh)?


----------



## N4521U (Dec 1, 2013)

There is no R in toe-may-toe, it's an Ah.
I pronounce water as wadder, her it whot-tah!
There is no dictionary for Aussie!

Whot did oi staht?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2013)

Deah mee bonny lad, wy cannit y spoke proper England like wot eye can man!? Ya gannin t send me roond the bend with aaal this chittachatta !


----------



## N4521U (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm startin to not care one bitt about checking spellink......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok it's bad enough you guys keep sticking U's in every word, but now you are pronouncing A's like AR's?

Is this a pirate thing?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 1, 2013)

You feckers don't deserve a spell-check!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 1, 2013)

I've got a Dutch spellingcheck, does that count? It keeps telling me that English words are not proper Dutch.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2013)

That could help with my dyslexic keyboard Marcel - sometimes when I type, it's more like Dutch than English !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2013)

Spelling??


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> You feckers don't deserve a spell-check!



Well some of them were special enough with it, so without is going to be interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

